# Think I Found the Right Prop (HB Professional/Yamaha F70)



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I was running a PowerTech SRD316, but was not happy with the hole shot/RPMs (though for some reason, top end speed was ok). I bought a used PowerTech SCD4P14, had it checked/balanced/polished at Frank & Jimmies in Fort Lauderdale and put it on Friday after work. I ran it yesterday for the first time. Wow! What an improvement in hole shot, and the engine is now turning 6200-63000 RPM as it should. Top end speed did not seem to diminish too much, and there was no blow out on high speed turns. Overall, very satisfied with this set up.

Hit 6400 RPM yesterday and a little over 35 MPH. That was with full tank of gas, two anglers and gear. Really happy with this prop.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Good info thanks. Im going to try a new prop on my f70 this week.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> I was running a PowerTech SRD316, but was not happy with the hole shot/RPMs (though for some reason, top end speed was ok). I bought a used PowerTech SCD4P14, had it checked/balanced/polished at Frank & Jimmies in Fort Lauderdale and put it on Friday after work. I ran it yesterday for the first time. Wow! What an improvement in hole shot, and the engine is now turning 6200-63000 RPM as it should. Top end speed did not seem to diminish too much, and there was no blow out on high speed turns. Overall, very satisfied with this set up.


Glad you finally got it figured out! I knew the 14 pitch would get the rpms straightened out!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

The solas prop I was using was turning 5500 trimmed at WOT. I have a new 17p 3 blade powertech I am going to try but I think that is still to big. If this doesnt get the RPM's up then I am going to the SCD4P14 next.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

fjmaverick said:


> The solas prop I was using was turning 5500 trimmed at WOT. I have a new 17p 3 blade powertech I am going to try but I think that is still to big. If this doesnt get the RPM's up then I am going to the SCD4P14 next.


That did the trick for me. But, I know the Professional is sensitive to weight, and location of weight in the boat. So, the correct prop is very much dependent upon how you set up your boat, how many people are aboard, how you store equipment, what accessories (PowerPole, jackplate, etc.) you may have, etc.


----------

